# TEXACO Gas Station diorama



## ModelJunkYard

Last summer my brother and I just wanted to make something really challenging and spontaneously decided to build this Texaco Gas Station diorama.

Here you see a few pics of the building process. The model is 100% styrene with little metal parts here and there for hinges and things like that. It also has a full electrical installation with light bulbs in every room in order to get a real light effect during night photo shooting sessions.






















as real working hinges










And here you see a few pics of the photo shooting in Switzerland. The background landscapes are just great and enhance the diorama.


----------



## SJF

That looks great! Do you have any photos with the lights on?

Sean


----------



## Maritain

So cool, looks like the real thing.


----------



## Diomakr

that's a great project- i really like the idea of carving out the gridwork for the window panes... and the working hinges. WOW


----------



## 69Stang

WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ModelJunkYard

Thank you guys for the feedback!

Yes, here you have a pair of pictures at night:


----------



## Paper Hollywood

Nice work. The cars are great, too. When I was a kid I had one of those metal 2-level gas station toys and loved it. Your model reminds me of many old stations at which I've used the mensroom. Did they have stations like that in Denmark?


----------



## kenlee

Excellent work! There was a gas station identical to that in the town where I grew up, in fact the structure is still there but has been expanded beyond recognition. The truck in the background fooled me, I thought it was real.


----------



## bucwheat

So perfect it looks like a kit.:thumbsup:


----------



## dmRusso

Ditto what was said above - very precise work. Where did you find the pumps??


----------



## roadrner

Great pix. Love the Switzerland background. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## BatFanMan

*Nice!*

Wow, really nice job! The photos you took help make it look like the real thing. Way to go!

Fred
Modeler's Resource®


----------



## ilan benita

Excellent work!:thumbsup:


----------



## ModelJunkYard

Paper Hollywood said:


> Nice work. The cars are great, too. When I was a kid I had one of those metal 2-level gas station toys and loved it. Your model reminds me of many old stations at which I've used the mensroom. Did they have stations like that in Denmark?


I don't know if they have gas stations like this one in Denmark... I've never been there... My brother Iggy lives in Switzerland and I live in The Netherlands... and as far as I know there are no gas stations specially like this texaco one over here. We have though other cool retro gas stations. I might be building a model also of a german gas station. We'll see.


@ kenlee, bucwheat, dmRusso, roadrner, BatFanMan, ilan benita
Thanks you guys for the feedback!


----------



## Bandit17

In the middle of building this one, hope it turns out as good as yours, nice work!


----------



## ModelJunkYard

Bandit17 said:


> In the middle of building this one, hope it turns out as good as yours, nice work!


Thanks! keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## alantracy

Excellent work, very beautiful.

Alan tracy


----------



## almostvirgin

Perfect !! Amazing work.


----------



## ModelJunkYard

@alantracy & @almostvirgin thanks for the feedback!


----------



## roadskare63

what a wonderful thing!!! i'm doing something similar, only in 1:64 scale.

great shots and the old rat is superb!!!


----------



## ModelJunkYard

@roadskare63, thanks for the feedback! Can I see your project somewhere?


----------



## z06

I would say something, but my jaw is on the floor.


----------



## roadskare63

ModelJunkYard said:


> @roadskare63, thanks for the feedback! Can I see your project somewhere?


i only have the beginnings of it...getting other things to go with it and all...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=343101

sorry i took so long to post an answer...i just don't get over here very often.
cheers,
carl


----------



## Sea-Donkey

Wow! Great job.


----------



## Diablo_Fire

Great job love the old station.


----------



## alantracy

Excellent work.

Alan Tracy


----------



## moparz65

Outstanding work...love the realism of it!


----------



## Stangfreak

*Totally pure outstanding. Excellent looking stuff. Love it all to the max !*


----------



## iamweasel

Totally stunning and that's a huge understatement. You make me miss those old stations even more now!


----------



## ModelJunkYard

Thank you guys for the feedback!


----------



## Redford

How much for an oil change and get my tires rotated 
Great detail, it looks so real !


----------



## pqtlnspo

nice project :thumbsup:


----------

